# I tried a new Kindle case design today, here it is



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought an iPhone case pattern from Simple Things/Heart of Mary on Etsy, and I expanded it to fit a Kindle (or Nook, whatever the case may be). So I tried it out today and here's the way it looks:

This fits a K3 in a case. It has a button closure on the top. I put a removable, adjustable shoulder strap on it. This first picture is the front, there is a pocket on the other side.










This is the opposite side, the pocket.










This is the view from the top, with the K3 inside.










This is the view of the pocket opened, with the charging cord inside.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I love that case and the theme!  I've been wanting to make up a MyEdge case with a Paris theme too.
Beautiful work!!


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Patricia, that's really pretty. I like the way you did the pocket.


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh this is way too cute!!!!  Love that fabric.

You do such beautiful work.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Those are really pretty, Patricia. I wouldn't want a strap anywhere near that long but that's just me.

Patricia, do you have plenty of that adorable Paris fabric on hand? That would make a perfect Kindle cover for my daughter, who wrote a book about traveling to France several years ago. I thought I could get you to make one for her birthday but I wouldn't need it until late summer.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just knew that your creation would be even better than the original pattern.... and I was certainly right.  Another "Gem by Patricia"!!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG I love it!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Oooh la  laaaa!  I love it, Patricia!  It's darling!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome, absolutely adorable!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dharts said:


> Those are really pretty, Patricia. I wouldn't want a strap anywhere near that long but that's just me.
> 
> Patricia, do you have plenty of that adorable Paris fabric on hand? That would make a perfect Kindle cover for my daughter, who wrote a book about traveling to France several years ago. I thought I could get you to make one for her birthday but I wouldn't need it until late summer.


I don't have much of it left now, but I can order some more. I've had that piece for a while and have been wanting to make something from it, I think it's so cute! Just contact me about 3 weeks before her birthday so I'll have time to get the fabric.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Really Really Cute! Really!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everybody, can you give me some opinions?  Would this be better without the strap, just as a case for the Kindle, with the button closure and the pocket on one side?  Do people really want a Kindle case they can carry with a strap like that?  I personally don't, but just wonder if others are interested in something like that?


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I would like it as a slightly larger purse with a Kindle compartment. Is there anyway you could make the compartment waterproof? That's always a fear of mine, being caught in the rain with my precious gizmos.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Patricia...I love your "kindle purse" and the Paris fabric is so pretty. You did a great job.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ScaryMerry said:


> I would like it as a slightly larger purse with a Kindle compartment. Is there anyway you could make the compartment waterproof? That's always a fear of mine, being caught in the rain with my precious gizmos.


I don't know, Merry, I've never put anything waterproof in them. I guess a layer of thin vinyl could be sewn into the lining or something. I've never thought of that, but I don't go many places where my Kindle would be caught in the rain.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I don't know, Merry, I've never put anything waterproof in them. I guess a layer of thin vinyl could be sewn into the lining or something. I've never thought of that, but I don't go many places where my Kindle would be caught in the rain.


I'm in college and walk everywhere, and I usually throw my Kindle in my bag for wherever I'm going. *sigh* I've been caught in the rain several times. Not fun.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, Patricia. I'll contact you a few weeks out from her birthday.

Okay, here's what I think. I wouldn't want a strap that long because it would be too easy to fling the Kindle into something. I'd rather have something I could fit inside my purse or perhaps a shorter strap that would hang closer to my shoulder. I don't think I'd want a wrist strap for the same reason.

I'd be a bit afraid of a button closure. Even though you have it up at the top of the Kindle where it wouldn't hurt anything, if it got pressed, could it break the case? I think Id prefer something flatter and not so hard. Maybe a leather button? Or a filled crocheted button?

Here's some buttons that have crocheted covers. Perhaps with something softer inside like just a round or two of felt? They're not hard to make at all.

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/6550/how-to-crochet-a-button

Hope this helps.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I like this although I prefer more closure (for my K3) than you get with the button.  I would like this better from my iphone that I want easier access to.  And I always have issues with buttons falling off and needing to sew them back on (if I can find them).      But Patricia probably sews her buttonss on so they stay!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dharts said:


> Thanks, Patricia. I'll contact you a few weeks out from her birthday.
> 
> Okay, here's what I think. I wouldn't want a strap that long because it would be too easy to fling the Kindle into something. I'd rather have something I could fit inside my purse or perhaps a shorter strap that would hang closer to my shoulder. I don't think I'd want a wrist strap for the same reason.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your input, and for the tutorial on the buttons. I printed that, I'm always trying to think of ways of embellish my bags and sleeves, and this is a good idea. I do know how to crochet, haven't done it in a while, but I'm pretty sure I remember. I agree that the shoulder strap is probably too long. I don't think most of us want to carry our Kindles in that style. But that's an easy fix. I had fun making this, I love trying new things.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ScaryMerry said:


> I'm in college and walk everywhere, and I usually throw my Kindle in my bag for wherever I'm going. *sigh* I've been caught in the rain several times. Not fun.


Merry, it sounds like what would work for you is just a zippered case, with a waterproof lining.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

maries said:


> I like this although I prefer more closure (for my K3) than you get with the button. I would like this better from my iphone that I want easier access to. And I always have issues with buttons falling off and needing to sew them back on (if I can find them).  But Patricia probably sews her buttonss on so they stay!


Good point, Marie. And that makes sense because this pattern was actually designed for an iPhone anyway, not a Kindle, that was my idea to try enlarging it.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks everybody, can you give me some opinions? Would this be better without the strap, just as a case for the Kindle, with the button closure and the pocket on one side? Do people really want a Kindle case they can carry with a strap like that? I personally don't, but just wonder if others are interested in something like that?


I'm with you, Patricia. Don't need and wouldn't use the strap at all.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks everybody, can you give me some opinions? Would this be better without the strap, just as a case for the Kindle, with the button closure and the pocket on one side? Do people really want a Kindle case they can carry with a strap like that? I personally don't, but just wonder if others are interested in something like that?


Hi Patricia, I just saw this thread. I love the design of the case, but I don't think I would ever use the strap. When I take my Kindle out, it is always in a purse or bag.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

I think crocheting is like riding a bicycle - you never really forget how to do it although you might be a little rusty at first.  

I have patterns around here somewhere for making little crochet flowers too. That might be cute with some prints instead of a button. Let me know if you want to try that and I'll scratch around for the patterns. They're very easy too.


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

I personally like the long strap. I always put my K in my BB bag when I leave the house with it and put the strap crossways over my body on the way to the car, then I don't have to worry about dropping it or it being pulled off my shoulder by one of my children. BTW that is adorable!!


----------

